# RCHORA Crash & Burn Results 11/22/2013



## DrNoise (Oct 26, 2013)

Posted the results of our last race (track championship night) for Dakota Interstate Speedway.

Great night of racing.

Head over to http://rchora.net to check out the photos/videos/results.

Bill


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

All updates for the calender year 2013 have been finished and can be viewed at the site
rchora.net
enjoy and leave a message if so inclined
Rich


----------

